
Lettering.js - A jQuery plugin for radical web typography. - iuguy
http://letteringjs.com/
======
chaosmachine
This is one of the linked example sites:

<http://www.danhigbie.com/>

Firebug says the font pack from Typekit is over 575kb. That's a lot of bytes
to add to your pageload, and (in Firefox at least) it causes noticeable page
redrawing as the font files are loaded.

So, while this is neat, I'd probably still go with a simple png file for
things like site logos.

(I realize this is more of a critique of Typekit than the jQuery plugin; the
plugin itself comes in at under 1kb.)

~~~
bjg
No redrawing was observed while viewing in Chrome 9.0.597.16

~~~
uggedal
Webkit based browsers don't show the text before the @font-face font is
loaded. You can achieve the same effect in Firefox and Opera by using WebFont
Loader: [http://24ways.org/2010/using-the-webfont-loader-to-make-
brow...](http://24ways.org/2010/using-the-webfont-loader-to-make-browsers-
behave-the-same)

~~~
godDLL
And if you're serving pages to the other end of the world it becomes
prohibitively slow. I waited about 30 seconds for anything to show up on the
page.

------
kingsidharth
Great stuff! Now all we need is good sense of typography in people who are
going to use it. Or this is a weapon of visual noise in wrong hands.

------
BerislavLopac
Personally, I much prefer Cufon -- <http://cufon.shoqolate.com/generate/>. It
has less features, but works much better for basic typography.

~~~
peng
Cufon is great, but this something for manipulating individual characters.

~~~
tariq
we used cufon for the last few years. looking to switch now since google
preview doesn't support canvas and you end up with screenshots with no text

------
mambodog
_"★★★★★ L@@K!"_

That's some recommendation there!

But seriously, this neat, I just worry this will be abused.

------
joeybaker
Too bad this breaks the fundamental rule not to us JS for basic layout. Rules
are meant to be broken, but still…

~~~
krohrbaugh
Not really, all this seems to be doing is programmatically adding spans with
classes around letters/words/lines. The layout is still being specified in the
CSS.

I don't think it's really violating any 'rules' as much as just providing a
bit of convenience.

------
hnal943
The font they chose for the body text looks horrible in Chrome.

